# "Requirements" for the carousel ?



## kilo charlie (Sep 8, 2020)

This site isn't easy to search for past topics etc, so I'd like to ask the powers that be what it "takes" to get Featured/in the carousel?

I've seen some pretty fantabulous ideas/photos/recipes get skipped over and I've seen some pretty "plain jane" things make it up top. 

Is there a set of rules or guidelines to follow to make it up top or is it at the whim of one or a group of moderators? 

I've personally has something Featured but I don't know how it happened ... I just logged in and there it was. I'm not complaining about the recognition. I'm just curious why or how these things are decided. I feel like if there were a set of guidelines that we could all be aware of then when things are posted we can be sure to stay within those guidelines to be considered for some additional recognition for our hard work and investment into our skills and knowledge. 

Thanks in advance to whomever chooses to answer this!


----------



## Polka (Sep 8, 2020)

don't have a clue --- but bet you a 10 dollar dog it is random by program generation...educated guess on my part


----------



## tx smoker (Sep 8, 2020)

kilo charlie said:


> Is there a set of rules or guidelines to follow to make it up top or is it at the whim of one or a group of moderators?



It is entirely whimsical. As far as I know there is no prescribed set of rules. Whatever catches a certain moderators eye may get featured and some of what we deem more appropriate does not get featured. Different people, mods included, have their preferences which may not match ours or what we deem more viable to get the ride on the carousel. It's their decision. There are so many great threads being showcased recently there's no possible way to give them all the credit that people think they may deserve. I do know they have embraced the concept of trying to feature threads from some of the newer members to welcome them to the forum. It's a tough balancing act for them to make everybody happy by featuring what each person thinks should be up there. I just sit back and enjoy what's on the ride, make the best of it, and tray to gain some inspiration.

Robert


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 8, 2020)

One of the admin/mods chooses what goes up. Sometimes it's a new/unique idea, sometimes it's a really well documented/presented cook, or sometimes the mod just really likes the post.

Chris


----------



## zippy12 (Sep 8, 2020)

I think they use a *Ouija Board

The whole smoked pigs head always creeped me out*


----------



## Brokenhandle (Sep 8, 2020)

Not for sure how they decide to be honest but after being on vacation for a week there are some awesome threads on the carousel.  I checked in from time to time but sure I missed some great posts. I think the mods do a terrific job in honoring people on the carousel.  There are some amazing posts that don't go for a ride but they do a good job of honoring a wide variety...i for one have been on that list...not nearly as in depth as some threads and definitely not as good of presentation as others but definitely a huge amount of pride to be honored. I for one am glad I don't have to make those choices!

Ryan 

P.S. Go gravy guys! 
You know I had to! Love me some gravy!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 8, 2020)

So there are 4 or 5 of us that do it. We usually pick something that is well done and detailed. But each one that does it has something different they look for when doing it. Now if we featured every great thread the carousel would be packed to the gills.


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Sep 8, 2020)

bmudd14474 said:


> So there are 4 or 5 of us that do it. We usually pick something that is well done and detailed. But each one that does it has something different they look for when doing it. Now if we featured every great thread the carousel would be packed to the gills.



Yes, there are always a ton of new and inspiring  threads that can be added. Well put, Brian.


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 8, 2020)

I will add this isnt a competition.  There are no guidelines.  If something meets the eye of a mod or admin it might get featured.


----------



## Polka (Sep 8, 2020)

Polka said:


> don't have a clue --- but bet you a 10 dollar dog it is random by program generation...educated guess on my part


Well, I guess I lost my doggie


----------



## smokin peachey (Sep 8, 2020)

Thanks admin and mods for all you do!


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Sep 8, 2020)

smokin peachey said:


> Thanks admin and mods for all you do!



Agree.


----------



## kilo charlie (Sep 8, 2020)

Thank you all for your replies!! I for one appreciate the honesty and candidness of the replies. 
I know it can't be an easy task and not a responsibility that I would want to bear. 

Everyone keep up the great work, the great posts and keep on keeping on!

Thank you again!


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 8, 2020)

I know that in the past I've suggested that emphasis be placed on getting newer members with good cooks on the carousel. Why? Because it gets them personally involved, more likely to hang around and stay active members.
And it appears that this is employed regularly.

Other than that, yeah, it is a crap shoot based on many factors. Innovation, uniqueness, quality of threads information and or pics and the whims of the staff.

I've had good laughs before, e.g.  when the breakfast I posted as an aside was Featured but the threads topic wasn't.
Granted, it was an awesome breakfast.

So one just never knows.


----------



## jcam222 (Sep 8, 2020)

The number of great posts continues to grow monumentally as the membership grows. The more we all share everyone improves and the post qualities keep going up. The fact it’s not a competition is a great point and excellent to keep in mind for all of us. Many of us are competitive by nature and that was a good reminder. Relative to competition I would love to see the throw downs return with public voting for the finalists. Those were around right after I first joined and I thought they were really cool.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Sep 8, 2020)

jcam222 said:


> The number of great posts continues to grow monumentally as the membership grows. The more we all share everyone improves and the post qualities keep going up. The fact it’s not a competition is a great point and excellent to keep in mind for all of us. Many of us are competitive by nature and that was a good reminder. Relative to competition I would love to see the throw downs return with public voting for the finalists. Those were around right after I first joined and I thought they were really cool.


Good point on the throw downs,  I remember them too as a lurker or when I first joined.  I might be wrong but as I see things on the forum it's not as much as a competition as it is getting ideas to improve one's cooks. Or new ideas to build on...thus the ever increasing to do list! I have learned alot from this forum but my wife can still cook circles around me...she does alot of the cooking but I enjoy winter when I have more time to play

Ryan


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 8, 2020)

jcam222 said:


> The number of great posts continues to grow monumentally as the membership grows. The more we all share everyone improves and the post qualities keep going up. The fact it’s not a competition is a great point and excellent to keep in mind for all of us. Many of us are competitive by nature and that was a good reminder. Relative to competition I would love to see the throw downs return with public voting for the finalists. Those were around right after I first joined and I thought they were really cool.


Want the Throwdowns to return?
Organize and Host them.
Inquire with TulsaJeff  or various Vendors to host some prizes.
Ask prior hosts for any tips.
Coordinate with site staff as needed.

I used to host some contest and giveaways on a firearms forum, it was fairly straightforward, easy and fun.

Make it happen.


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 8, 2020)

See...I knew you had it in you to be a mod. Chile!!! LOL!!! <sarc>


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 9, 2020)

indaswamp said:


> See...I knew you had it in you to be a mod. Chile!!! LOL!!! <sarc>


Dammit, it's like having a stalker.... LOL!


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 9, 2020)

chilerelleno said:


> I know that in the past I've suggested that emphasis be placed on getting newer members with good cooks on the carousel. Why? Because it gets them personally involved, more likely to hang around and become active members.
> And it appears that this is employed regularly.
> 
> Other than that, yeah, it is a crap shoot based on many factors. Innovation, uniqueness, quality of threads information and or pics and the whims of the staff.
> ...





Yup---I figured they leaned toward New Members these days, to get them more interested in staying, but I've seen a few guys get on it numerous times. I can't remember when one of mine was on last. I wouldn't put any of my Indoor Threads in either, but My Prime Ribs aren't even good enough any more. Oh well, I guess I'm just getting Old & Boring!!

Bear


----------



## flatbroke (Sep 9, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> Yup---I figured they leaned toward New Members these days, to get them more interested in staying, but I've seen a few guys get on it numerous times. I can't remember when one of mine was on last. I wouldn't put any of my Indoor Threads in either, but My Prime Ribs aren't even good enough any more. Oh well, I guess I'm just getting Old & Boring!!
> 
> Bear


 Iagree bear. And FYI I will add the good ones to my rotating screen saver. Keeps me motivated.


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 9, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> Yup---I figured they leaned toward New Members these days, to get them more interested in staying, but I've seen a few guys get on it numerous times. I can't remember when one of mine was on last. I wouldn't put any of my Indoor Threads in either, but My Prime Ribs aren't even good enough any more. Oh well, I guess I'm just getting Old & Boring!!
> 
> Bear


John, as far as I'm concerned you will always be the_ 'King of Prime Rib'_ on SMF.


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 9, 2020)

As was said different things appeal to different Mods an Admins so there really is no way to figure out what one of us might decide to feature. Personally I don't put them on very often anymore but once in awhile something will catch my eye and I think needs to be featured. It's not easy to decide what to feature and whatever we do feature people are thinking we're playing favorites or not featuring their thread that deserves to be there.  I've had members PM me to tell me their thread should be featured and others asking me why I featured a particular thread


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 9, 2020)

pineywoods said:


> *I've had members PM me to tell me their thread should be featured*


Wow, now that's a bit pretentious ain't it.


----------



## Steve H (Sep 9, 2020)

chilerelleno said:


> Wow, now that's a bit pretentious ain't it.


You think?


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 9, 2020)

Steve H said:


> You think?


No doubt about it


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 9, 2020)

chilerelleno said:


> Wow, now that's a bit pretentious ain't it.



You might be surprised at some of the PM's we've gotten


----------



## smokin peachey (Sep 9, 2020)

pineywoods said:


> You might be surprised at some of the PM's we've gotten


I can only imagine.


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 9, 2020)

pineywoods said:


> You might be surprised at some of the PM's we've gotten


Not really, I've been in Mod positions on a Fish Keeping and a Firearms forum.


----------



## flatbroke (Sep 9, 2020)

Wow appears to be a lot of important people on the sight. Great to see


----------



## Brokenhandle (Sep 9, 2020)

pineywoods said:


> As was said different things appeal to different Mods an Admins so there really is no way to figure out what one of us might decide to feature. Personally I don't put them on very often anymore but once in awhile something will catch my eye and I think needs to be featured. It's not easy to decide what to feature and whatever we do feature people are thinking we're playing favorites or not featuring their thread that deserves to be there.  I've had members PM me to tell me their thread should be featured and others asking me why I featured a particular thread


Wow! That's sad and pathetic...and I thought I didn't have much of a life.  We live in the country,  farm and raise pigs...not glorious but the way I was raised and is satisfying.  That makes me appreciate the job all the mods do that much more! You all do a great job...thank you for that!

Ryan


----------



## Steve H (Sep 10, 2020)

pineywoods said:


> You might be surprised at some of the PM's we've gotten


I wouldn't be. Being a mod on a car forum lends to some "interesting" comments.


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 10, 2020)

As Piney said, we all have our different views on what should be featured. There are a few guys on here who put up threads almost everyday that deserve to be featured, but I think we all try to get as many different guys up there as possible, especially the new members. With all the good threads that are being posted it is getting harder to choose which one’s to feature. I too have received PM’s asking why a thread wasn’t featured. Once in a while you see a thread that just has to be featured, due to the unique content. But other than that, it’s just what catches a mod or admin’s eye.
Al


----------



## flatbroke (Sep 10, 2020)

Steve H said:


> I wouldn't be. Being a mod on a car forum lends to some "interesting" comments.


 dang. Is that you on the Ford Pinto Forum?


----------



## Steve H (Sep 10, 2020)

flatbroke said:


> dang. Is that you on the Ford Pinto Forum?


Darn, the secret's out!! I moved there after the Yugo went belly up.....!


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 10, 2020)

Why is better to drive a Ford Pinto than go to prison? 
In the Pinto you only get rear ended once.


----------



## BandCollector (Sep 11, 2020)

I had a Pinto when I was in college.  I liked it!  But I digress.

I have no issue with new members being featured.  Just because they are new members does not mean that they cannot contribute.  Frankly I applaud them.

What I can't figure out is how just pictures (without any tutorial or explanation) qualify.


----------



## kilo charlie (Sep 11, 2020)

BandCollector said:


> I have no issue with new members being featured.  Just because they are new members does not mean that they cannot contribute.  Frankly I applaud them.
> 
> What I can't figure out is how just pictures (without any tutorial or explanation) qualify.



I agree... there's a need for some standards there.. but it's regular folks making these decisions and so far all the responses have appeared to be sound. I know I've seen some great write ups and photos that quickly disappeared off the main page as it's filled up too quickly with other posts. 

I feel the format of this site is partly to blame... but it's not my site and I'm just a guest asking questions.


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 11, 2020)

BandCollector said:


> I had a Pinto when I was in college.  I liked it!  But I digress.
> 
> I have no issue with new members being featured.  Just because they are new members does not mean that they cannot contribute.  Frankly I applaud them.
> 
> What I can't figure out is how just pictures (without any tutorial or explanation) qualify.





kilo charlie said:


> I agree... there's a need for some standards there.. but it's regular folks making these decisions and so far all the responses have appeared to be sound. I know I've seen some great write ups and photos that quickly disappeared off the main page as it's filled up too quickly with other posts.
> 
> I feel the format of this site is partly to blame... but it's not my site and I'm just a guest asking questions.



Guys , this is not a contest, every mod & admin has his own idea about what should be  featured.. If your thread gets a ride on the carousel, that’s awsome, but if it doesn’t, it doesn’t mean it doesn’t deserve to be on there. We are trying our best to be a fair as we can, but of course some great threads don’t make the cut & some that you may think shouldn’t be there do. If your on here a lot you know who puts up the best threads, but we (as in I ) don’t feel comfortable featuring the same guys over & over. So I may feature a thread from a newbie that may not be up to your standards, But I still remember the first time one of my threads was featured. I was absolutely thrilled. And that is what I want to pass on to the new guys!
Al


----------



## kilo charlie (Sep 11, 2020)

Hey Al ( and everyone else) 

My intention was never to upset anyone especially the mods.. it was seeking to understand the process. I am satisfied with all the answers given and hope that those in the future can read this an understand as well. 

That is all.


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 11, 2020)

kilo charlie said:


> Hey Al ( and everyone else)
> 
> My intention was never to upset anyone especially the mods.. it was seeking to understand the process. I am satisfied with all the answers given and hope that those in the future can read this an understand as well.
> 
> That is all.



No problem Charlie!
This is not an easy job, and we will never satisfy everybody. I’m glad you understand that our job is not so easy, and hope you understand we are trying to do our best & be as fair as we can. 
Al


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 11, 2020)

I know that at least 

 SmokinAl
  for one doesn't like to put noobs up on the carousel unless they have already shown themselves to be interactive with the community.
He wants someone that will answer questions about their cook and take part in the camaraderie.
And a ride on the carousel just builds on that.


----------



## Steve H (Sep 11, 2020)

chilerelleno said:


> camaraderie


Is that some sort of waterfowl?


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 11, 2020)

Steve H said:


> Is that some sort of waterfowl?


If it is, it's probably on the IUCN's Threatened list.
Cause it sure does seem to get shot out of the sky a lot recently.


----------



## BandCollector (Sep 11, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> Guys , this is not a contest, every mod & admin has his own idea about what should be  featured.. If your thread gets a ride on the carousel, that’s awsome, but if it doesn’t, it doesn’t mean it doesn’t deserve to be on there. We are trying our best to be a fair as we can, but of course some great threads don’t make the cut & some that you may think shouldn’t be there do. If your on here a lot you know who puts up the best threads, but we (as in I ) don’t feel comfortable featuring the same guys over & over. So I may feature a thread from a newbie that may not be up to your standards, But I still remember the first time one of my threads was featured. I was absolutely thrilled. And that is what I want to pass on to the new guys!
> Al




My intention wasn't meant to rustle any feathers either!

This sight is truly a place where anyone can come to and learn from our unselfish members by asking questions and sharing their techniques and recipes.

If a post is FEATURED then shouldn't it contain some information as to how it was prepared other than just a picture of plated food?  

That is all I was asking.  I for one enjoy learning from others.

I apologize  if I offended anyone.

John


----------



## bbqbrett (Sep 11, 2020)

I've never been on and I am OK with that becuase  I don't post near as many pics as many of you.  I'm just glad we have that carousel because it has brought my attention to so many good posts with great looking food!


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 11, 2020)

BandCollector said:


> If a post is featured then shouldn't it contain some information as to how it was prepared other than just a picture of plated food?



John, the way I see it, and I don't see so well these days. Is the more comfortable newer members feel here the more open/detailed they'll be with their threads. Kinda like going to your wife's office party for the first time. You don't really know anyone and don't want to say something dumb. 

Chris


----------



## BandCollector (Sep 11, 2020)

gmc2003 said:


> John, the way I see it, and I don't see so well these days. Is the more comfortable newer members feel here the more open/detailed they'll be with their threads. Kinda like going to your wife's office party for the first time. You don't really know anyone and don't want to say something dumb.
> 
> Chris



Don't know why all of a sudden the focus is on the comfort of new members.  This does not have anything to do with new members.

All I am saying is that merely  photographs with  no explanations, tutorials, recipes, techniques, procedures, methods, descriptions, elucidations, or clarifications of what was done to achieve the final results of a smoke/cook is worthless and shouldn't be considered for exposure on the FEATURED CAROUSEL.   

I can look at pictures in any cookbook, but the recipes and procedures are always included.

Just saying,

John


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 11, 2020)

BandCollector said:


> Don't know why all of a sudden the focus is on the comfort of new members.  This does not have anything to do with new members.
> 
> All I am saying is that merely  photographs with  no explanations, tutorials, recipes, techniques, procedures, methods, descriptions, elucidations, or clarifications of what was done to achieve the final results of a smoke/cook is worthless and shouldn't be considered for exposure on the FEATURED CARORSEL.     I can look at pictures in any cookbook
> 
> John



OK OK.  We get what your saying.  I featured that one.  SORRY.  I wont let it happen again.     Whew.


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 11, 2020)

oops.....


----------



## BandCollector (Sep 11, 2020)

pc farmer said:


> OK OK.  We get what your saying.  I featured that one.  SORRY.  I wont let it happen again.     Whew.




I didn't intend to insult anyone and if I did I apologize.

You guys do a great job and I admire you.   I was just curious as to why it happened when there are numerous threads much more interesting than a picture.

John


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 11, 2020)

BandCollector said:


> I didn't intend to insult anyone and if I did I apologize.
> 
> You guys do a great job and I admire you.   I was just curious as to why it happened when there are numerous threads much more interesting than a picture.
> 
> John




I liked the picture.  Thats all.   I liked the picture.


----------



## smokin peachey (Sep 11, 2020)

pc farmer said:


> OK OK.  We get what your saying.  I featured that one.  SORRY.  I wont let it happen again.     Whew.


I’m glad you featured it I would rather look at pictures any day over reading a long detailed thread. I typically skip all the reading and just look at pictures here anyway.  It’s all a mater of opinion anyway. My opinion is I’d rather see the pics others opinion is they would rather read the details. Everyone gotta learn to respect others options or find a way to move on. Life is to short to get worked up over differing opinions on a forum.


----------



## BandCollector (Sep 11, 2020)

pc farmer said:


> I liked the picture.  Thats all.   I liked the picture.


LOL!  Now I understand!  LOL!

Sorry,

John


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 11, 2020)

You know enough is enough we have tried to explain how things get featured and people want to continue to complain of course it seems lately there's been a lot of complaining about Moderators and Admins. Bottom line is one of us decides to feature something for whatever reason and does it. There are no requirements and never have been and I really don't expect that to change


----------



## BandCollector (Sep 11, 2020)

pineywoods said:


> You know enough is enough we have tried to explain how things get featured and people want to continue to complain of course it seems lately there's been a lot of complaining about Moderators and Admins. Bottom line is one of us decides to feature something for whatever reason and does it. There are no requirements and never have been and I really don't expect that to change



I wasn't complaining.  I was just curious and joined the conversation.

Again,  If I offended any administrator it wasn't intentional and I apologize!

John


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 11, 2020)

John it's not really you it's that we feature what catches our eye if that's just a pic then it is what it is don't know how many ways we can say it. People make to big a deal out of it. It's not a contest all it means is a staff member saw a post they liked and thought others may as well.  Awhile back there was a thread with pictures by different members that weren't even smoke related and I came very close to featuring it because some of the pictures were beautiful but for some reason I didn't do it. As for new members I'm one that will feature them if given a chance I think most people are unsure of  themselves and this smoking thing so them getting featured and people making positive comments to them builds some confidence in them to continue smoking.


----------



## BandCollector (Sep 11, 2020)

Thanks 

 pineywoods
 ,

I felt terrible thinking I offended you guys but I was just confused as to what parameters warranted featuring.

Being a retired teacher,  facts and details were required from my students.  I have to keep in mind that I am no longer in my classroom. . .LOL!

Now I understand.  

Thanks again,

John


----------



## daveomak.fs (Sep 12, 2020)

I guess I should be "upset", for some unknown reason, that my "Food Safety" threads aren't displayed on the carousel...   _ SARCASTIC .._


----------



## Brokenhandle (Sep 12, 2020)

daveomak.fs said:


> I guess I should be "upset", for some unknown reason, that my "Food Safety" threads aren't displayed on the carousel...   _ SARCASTIC .._


Dave, wanna say thank you to you also! You spend alot of time posting your "food safety " threads. While I don't read all of them,  the one's I do are interesting,  informative,  and news I normally wouldn't hear unless it's something close to me or affects my profession. 
So thank you again!

Ryan


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Sep 12, 2020)

smokin peachey said:


> I’m glad you featured it I would rather look at pictures any day over reading a long detailed thread. I typically skip all the reading and just look at pictures here anyway.  It’s all a mater of opinion anyway. My opinion is I’d rather see the pics others opinion is they would rather read the details. Everyone gotta learn to respect others options or find a way to move on. Life is to short to get worked up over differing opinions on a forum.



Agreed.


----------

